# Chico's Snuggle Pocket...SWEEEET!



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico's snuggle pocket came yesterday, made by Dazy Mae! WE love it! it is VERY well-made.... I need one for ME! lol This is Chico's first snuggle bed and as you can see by the pics, he was snuggling in it as soon as I set it up with the pillow.. all the attention to the little details on this pillow is Fabulous... Thanks Darlene

Get your own snuggle pocket *HERE*!!

Such a beautiful well-made Snuggle Pocket!










Hey MOM! me and bunny like this!!









SOOOO WARM!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i love the colour  he looks very snug and happy


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Great! you got it and I'm glad he likes it! He looks so cute in his new SP !!
Thanks so much for your nice comments too
Chico is such a handsome boy and he looks good in the color blue! LOL


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

He looks so cozy. Very nice!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

hehe, Chico you look super cute!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He looks fabulous! I agree - Darlene is amazing!! 

Oh, and I can TELL for SURE that Chico is thinner! You probably can't see it because you see him every day, but to me there is significant thinning of his face. He looks awesome!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Oh, and I can TELL for SURE that Chico is thinner! You probably can't see it because you see him every day, but to me there is significant thinning of his face. He looks awesome!


You think so?? I am so glad you said this... it makes me feel like I am helping him ... and you probably are right, I really can't see much in his weightloss but probably cause I look him everyday....

BTW, I love Brody's Snuggle pocket too!!


----------



## newchimomma (Oct 25, 2010)

Awww, Chico looks sooo comfy!! Thanks for sharing!

Kat


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow I love the one you have posted a pic of, what is the description detail so I can order a couple

Whats the price inc P&P to UK, do you know

Deme x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Beautiful work Darlene as always!!
OMG Chico is sooooo cute!!
I love his little black button nose!!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Deme said:


> Wow I love the one you have posted a pic of, what is the description detail so I can order a couple
> 
> Whats the price inc P&P to UK, do you know
> 
> Deme x


Fabric choice #10... maybe Darlene (Dazy Mae) will post the other info for you... the snuggle pocket is very well made... well worth the money...


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll contact her now they are gorgeous


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok have sent a message, just waiting to see what shipping would be..

What size would I need for Jake and Red? and did you order the fleece?

Jake is 11" from Neck to tail.. and weighs 8lb


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Deme said:


> Ok have sent a message, just waiting to see what shipping would be..What size would I need for Jake and Red? and did you order the fleece? Jake is 11" from Neck to tail.. and weighs 8lb



I ordered the small one for Chico.... and he weighs closer to 9-10lb range... depending on the kind of pillow you get the small will be fine, IMHO... I didn't order the blue fleece, I assume it just comes with the plaid... you might ask her first though....Darlene probably will be able to provide better guidance, I think...

good luck!! you won't be disappointed on the quality...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

jan896 said:


> You think so?? I am so glad you said this... it makes me feel like I am helping him ... and you probably are right, I really can't see much in his weightloss but probably cause I look him everyday....
> 
> BTW, I love Brody's Snuggle pocket too!!


Yes! I can definitely tell that Chico has lost weight. It's really obvious to me in his face. 

OMG, Brody would NOT get out of his snuggle pocket this morning. He was in there all cozy and I practically had to drag him out. He was so warm and snug there was no way he was coming out.  I let him out to potty and he came back in and made a beeline for his new bed. ha!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

aww chico looks so comfy in his snuggle pocket..I agree he does look thinner...Im getting jealous of you guys & all your new beds...


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

So cute! He looks snug as a bug  Going to pester Rob to see if he'll let me get one for Zoey, she'd LOVE that.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh Jan, that is sooooo cute! I love it, he looks so cozy! I love the color and fabric! And he definitely is thinner! I noticed immediately. Woohoo!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the SS! Darlene does such an awesome job on them! They look so well made, and comfy! Beautiful too! I think I might have to get one. Chico is SO cute!!! He does look thinner, Jan! Really! He looks like he's doing wonderful!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

that is so nice!!!!! Chico looks adorable!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice! And Chico has the cutest little face!!!:love7:


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Chico looks fantastic in blue. That is a nice little snuggle sack.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Ordered two, now just gotta wait for them to arrive, I have ordered them in style #25 with the little dogs on..

Deme x


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Chico looks soooooooo cute! I have to get Bella one of those in pink!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awww, :love1: chico is so handsome!!!! Glad he loves his new snuggle pocket


----------



## charm chi baby (May 26, 2010)

I absolutely love these snuggle pocket things. It's going to be Ryder's xmas present!! Chico's is adorable, he's too cute too


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Chico looks adorable in his new bed!
What a cute fabric you chose. I love it!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Love this snuggle pocket! Very nice & it suits Chico perfectly. Btw...the first thing I noticed in the pics was how GOOD Chico looks! He is definitelymuch slimmer! Doin great with that diet!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks everyone! I am amazed at the comments about how much he looks like he has lost alot of weight.... makes me really want to get him weighed this Saturday!!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I have not seen a pic of Chico in some time and even compared to your siggy pic he is significantly thinner in the face as others have mentioned.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

KittyD said:


> I have not seen a pic of Chico in some time and even compared to your siggy pic he is significantly thinner in the face as others have mentioned.



Chico's blog is in the "diary" section..... he is on the 'green Bean' diet to lose some weight.... the support here has been wonderful... keeps me focused...


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

He is looking wonderful  and I love his new snuggle sack!!


----------

